# Mobile Toolboxes / Bags



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I am looking for the best quality bag / mobile toolbox to carry into clients homes without having to run to the truck to get something I need.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Nick H (Nov 13, 2005)

I just got a Dewalt bag, about 20x10x10 and have chucked in my cordless drill, impact driver, small corded drill and bosch SDS drill, plus a charger and a load of different bits. I was so fed up lugging out all those plastic cases I decided to try the bag and it is a whole lot easier. The Dewalt bag is really tough and sturdy, it holds its shape great. I might get the bigger size and try it with the skilsaw, planer etc.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Yeah I have heard good things about the Dewalt bags too.

I just hate having to drag all the cases with the tools inside.


----------



## ch0mpie (Nov 30, 2005)

With all the work I've been doing in apt buildings, I've been thinking about getting a hand truck or one of those shopping cart basket things you always see grannies walking around with.


----------



## Downeast (Apr 17, 2006)

I have been using the bosch bag that came with my cordless set.Also I have the bosch sawsall blade soft roll up case and the soft roll up bit case.Keep my jig saw blades in the packet they come in and put them in one of the side pockets.

Dunno what your looking for ,but stanley has a tool box type thing that rolls like a hand truck.Ive only seen some other contractors with them but haven't taken the time to check them out closely.Seems like ya could pack alot of stuff.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Just got the Ridgid bag and I love it. Holds everything that I need and stays organized. I had the same problem as you, running to the truck 40,000 times a day.


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

I use a giant black box on wheels from Lowes ($50) and leave it at the front door…..its to big and awkward to comfortably drag around indoors but it is possible.

Inside the box I have large canvas bags for tools (CLC I think?) that wont scratch floors.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

How commited are you to get something that will fit your needs exactly??? Mobile Shop


----------



## widco (Jan 16, 2004)

---


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

RobertCDF said:


> How commited are you to get something that will fit your needs exactly??? Mobile Shop


That thing is bad a$$. Lil pricey tho for myself.:whistling


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

I once worked with a master carpenter who'd built his own mobile shop. 
It was a big wheel hand truck that he permanently fixed a fold open cabinet to. It was narrow and could go just about anywhere even up stairs and he had a ramp for getting it in his truck. It was full of hooks and compantments. It did away with all the tool cases getting a lot into a small space. It held all his hand tools plus screw/nail guns. He was mainly a finish carpenter so he didn't need to many big tools and all his finish guns were paslodes. 
I thought it was real slick and if I had ever had a niche in a particular trade that I stuck too I would have made something like that.


----------



## creativecarpent (Apr 27, 2005)

I also just use a big black box(26x36 with no compartments) and a hand truck that can fold down to a 4wheel cart. never been good at putting the right tool in the right hole and never have time after a job to put all the tools I have out into little pockets. Just two wheel the box in and then put the cart in the four wheel position to roll around wherever I want it. I can use the top as a saw horse, or stepstool. I have a backup box for the stuff that I don't need as often, but if I do, just take the cart back to the trailer for it. Both boxes together work as scaffold with a plank. I am not specialized, do most everything, so a bag wouldn't cut it for me. Most everything I have is on wheels and cordless. Making your own customized tool carrier would be ideal, if you got the time. It would probably take a few tries to get it right.


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Dec 9, 2005)

Here is what I have. Works out pretty good use a tiedown for my chop saw on top. Wheel the whole shootin match where ever I need it.


http://www.stanleytools.com/default...UMBER=37025&SDesc=50+Gallon+Mobile+Tool+Chest


----------



## Jeremy E (Jul 19, 2006)

Has anyone used the Bucket Boss tool bags? They look pretty slick...


----------



## snapper21 (Mar 13, 2006)

Jesse Kirchhoff said:


> I use a giant black box on wheels from Lowes ($50) and leave it at the front door…..its to big and awkward to comfortably drag around indoors but it is possible.
> 
> Inside the box I have large canvas bags for tools (CLC I think?) that wont scratch floors.


Think I have the same box. Even have cleats screwed to the top of it so I can strap the mitre saw on it. Handle retracts into the top/sides of the box. I also use a cheapy 99.00 stanley vertical stack roller that works well depending on how much you need in it. Got it at HD, and it's mostly yellow, but have seen they have the aluminum finish on them now. has a basket type section on bottom for larger stuff, stacking rollout shelf for hand tools, stacking roll out shelf w/partitions for fasteners etc. and a toolbox stacked on top. Handle retracts from the back/top. Both have hard wheels so you have to be cautious on sensitive flooring.

As per bucket boss tool bags. I have a couple different sizes of them and they are built to last, speaking through my own pers. exp.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

I use and can recommend both The Duluth Trading Company and Bucket Boss
(same manufacturer I believe, both very beefy)


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

There was a time when Occidental's bags were the Cadillac of the tool bags. Not so anymore...I see bags at mass market stores (like DeWalt bags at Lowe's) that seem much nicer and better laid out. I hate to see the old-time favorites fail to keep up.


----------



## onhitch (Mar 12, 2006)

bucket boss, bucket buddy, ect. they are good for me. i like that you can see almost all the tools in them at a glance. and cheap, just like me:thumbsup:


----------



## Duncan (Oct 24, 2005)

The only problem i have had with the bucket buddy is at the end of the day it ends up looking like a garbage pail instead of a tool carrier i have seen a nice wide mouth bag at HD about 2 foot long with a ton of pockets.


----------

